# Does anyone have the 2013 MF's for Hyatt anywhere?



## marmite (Jan 12, 2013)

I was hoping to find a recent thread containing the MF's for the various Hyatt Vacation Club properties, but have been unsuccessful. 

I am most interested in the current numbers for the 2 bedroom lock-offs.  Could anyone point me in the right direction? If there isn't one, I would love to start one here (or have people confirm my numbers below) -- it would be very helpful.

From ebay auctions, these are the numbers I have so far (2 bed units), and I don't know how accurate they are:

Piñon Pointe $914
Beach House $972 
High Sierra Lodge $1,021
Wild Oak Ranch $1,100 
Windward Pointe $1,143
Coconut Plantation $1,243
Hacienda del Mar $1,366

I am missing information for:

Highlands Inn
Sunset Harbor

Note: I purposely left out the Residence Club properties, as I am under the assumption that to purchase there, it would be purchasing more than one week in the $100K+ ballpark (which I will not be playing in).  If this isn't true, and you can purchase one week at Residence Club properties, please include the MF's for those too. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## zcrider (Jan 14, 2013)

That looks about right for Wild Oak Ranch.  I can't speak for the rest.  I did have a Hyatt sales rep. at Pinion Pointe years ago tell me people buy there because they have the lowest MF's.  That seem to be what you found too in your search.  I usually check the red week.com ads to see what going MF's are.  They are not always reported accurately, so look at several to make sure you are finding the same number before you believe it.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 14, 2013)

High Sierra is approx correct.

H


----------



## DAman (Jan 14, 2013)

Pinon Pointe MF is approx $884-each phase has different property taxes if I remember correctly. Property taxes are included in the MF's.


----------



## Kal (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunset Harbor is $1,350 for 2013
Beach House is $1050


----------



## bdh (Jan 19, 2013)

marmite said:


> I am most interested in the current numbers for the 2 bedroom lock-offs.



Note that due to the differences in how the each state/county sets the "value" of a TS week, the property tax portion of MF will vary by week/point value.  IE: a Beach House 1880 pt week is valued higher than a 1400 pt week, so the property tax is accordingly higher on the 1880 week.  Say $76.00 vs $57.00 - with a pt spread of Beach House weeks running from 1400 to 2200, the tax variance can be $50.

While $50 is not a large difference, the info is provided to explain why different sources/people report different MF values at the same property.



marmite said:


> Note: I purposely left out the Residence Club properties, as I am under the assumption that to purchase there, it would be purchasing more than one week in the $100K+ ballpark (which I will not be playing in).  If this isn't true, and you can purchase one week at Residence Club properties, please include the MF's for those too.



With the basic concept of a fractional property being "more than 1 week", it would seem odd that you could own a single "week" at a fractional property - but in an effort to sell off remaining units at Main Street Station, they did split the prime ski deeded week from the floating points.  In an even odder event, they simply took the MF of the original fractional ownership and prorated it for each individual ownership based on the number of "days" in each ownership.  With the deeded week being 7 days at Main Street Station and the floating points in the HRC system being a possible 10 days, the MF for the prime week wound up being considerably less than the 10 floating days.

Since this occurred in the close out period, I would not expect there to be a lot of "single fractional weeks" out there, but they do exist and their respective MF seemingly irrational.


----------

